
Data diary - michaelmarkell
https://github.com/mmarkell/checkin
======
michaelmarkell
I have been trying to figure out how to track my quality of life and decided
it would be cool to hack on a little app to do it for me. This is an EXTREMELY
YOUNG idea so it's ugly, barely working, etc, but constructive feedback is
welcome.

